# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الوزغ/الوزغة/البرص/أبو بريص/سحلية الجيكو !!!

## أبو يوسف الحلبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، وبه نستعين،
 والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين
 سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، وعنا معهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

أحبتي في الله

روى مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: {من قتل وزغة في أول ضربة فله كذا وكذا حسنة . ومن  قتلها في الضربة الثانية فله كذا وكذا حسنة لدون الأولى، وإن قتلها في  الضربة الثالثة فله كذا وكذا حسنة، لدون الثانية} وفي رواية: { من قتل  وزغاً في أول ضربة كتبت له مائة حسنة، وفي الثانية دون ذلك، وفي الثالثة  دون ذلك}.


التعريف بهذا المخلوق:
 الوزغة/البرص/أبو بريص: هو نوع من أنواع السحالي الصغيرة التي عندها  القدرة على المشي على الجدران والأسقف حيث أن الله تعالى أعطاها أقداماً  فيها مادة صمغية تساعدها على فعل ذلك دون الوقوع على الأرض، وألوانها  متعددة كالبني الفاتح والأحمر الفاتح وكثيراً ما تكون مرقطة وأحيانا تبدو  شبه شفافة، وتنشط في الغالب ليلاً، ولها صوت زقزقة تشبه صوت زقزقة بعض  العصافير، وتنقل الكثير من الأمراض، والعلّة في قتلها هي أمر النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بذلك، والحديثان التاليان يشرحان سبب أمر المصطفى صلى الله  عليه وسلم بقتلها.

روى البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه عن أم شريك رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أمر بقتل الوزغ، وقال : ( كان ينفخ على إبراهيم عليه  السلام ) .

وروى ابن ماجة رحمه الله في سننه أن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:  إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرنا {أن إبراهيم عليه السلام لما ألقي  في النار لم تكن في الأرض دابة إلا أطفأت النار غير الوزغ فإنها كانت تنفخ  عليه فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتله} صححه الألباني رحمه الله.


وللتنبيه، فإن هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الكثيرة التي يهاجمها العلمانيين  والليبراليين وأتباعهم من الحثالة، ويكثر الإستهزاء بها من قِبَلِهم قاتلهم  الله، والمسلم الفطن يرى إعجازاً في مثل هذه الأحاديث الشريفة حيث أن دين  الإسلام لم يدع شاردة ولا واردة إلا وحواها بالتفصيل، ولم يدع صغيرة ولا  كبيرة إلا وتكلم فيها وعلمنا أموراً قد تخفى على سائر البشر خاصة على من  طمس الله على قلوبهم، وأيم الله إن المتتبع لكثير من اكتشافات علماء الغرب  في الفضاء والبحار والصحارى والحياة البشرية والحيوانية يرى أن الإسلام قد  تكلم في كثير من أسرارها قبل أكثر من 1400 سنة!

وقد يتكلم أحدهم ويقول بأن الحديث في مثل هذه الأمور هي من الجزئيات أو  القشور كما يسميها بعض المتفلسفين، ولكننا نعلم بأن الإسلام دين كامل ونظام  حياة كامل لا سبيل لبشر البتة للسعادة بدونه، والله تعالى أسأل أن يهدينا  وأحبتنا في الله وسائر المسلمين إلى الحق والدين، وأن يدحض الكفرة  والملحدين، وأن يخرس ألسنة المستهزئين، وأن يختم أعمالنا بالصالحات لوجهه  الكريم، وأن يرحمنا يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا؛ هو يسمى عندنا بـ "الزرزوميّة".
89057a6b31.jpg

----------


## حمود العنزي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## زايد بن زايد

يعرف في "بعض" أجزاء نجد بالضاطور ، وله عندهم اسم آخر لا يحضرني الآن ، ويعرف كذلك بالبريعصي .

أما عندنا فنعرفه باسم البرصة ، جمعه برص ، وكذلك اوزغة ، جمعه وزغ ،،، وفي لغة العرب يعرف باسم "سام أبرص" .

معروف بخباثته ، وتفله السم في الأواني وعلى الأغذية ، يزعم أنه يسبب مرض البرص . وهو يهجم الوجه إذا تمكن من ذلك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> جزاك الله خيرا؛ هو يسمى عندنا بـ "الزرزوميّة".
> 89057a6b31.jpg


وكذلك في بعض المناطق بالجزائر " بوريون الاعمى أو بوريون الاعور "

----------


## زايد بن زايد

يعرف في "بعض" أجزاء نجد بالضاطور ، وله عندهم اسم آخر وهو الضعراط .

----------


## اطبيب

شكرا على الموضوع وحسن العرض

----------

